# Puppy packs



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I noticed allot of people offer puppy packs for their pup's new owners.

Can someone explain more about this and can I get some or do I make them?

Thanks


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

They contain things that are useful to the new owner and can include the following:
Contract
KC docs (if applicable)
Pedigree
copies of health test results
microchipping certificate
Details of worming / vaccs etc. both done and to be done.
Instructions for feeding
general advice on caring for a puppy including list of dangers and safety.
List of poisonous plants / foods
Training guide
(I know one breeder who includes a copy of The Perfect Puppy).
Photos of parents
Photos of puppy
Bag of food the puppy has been weaned on
Vet bed (with dam's scent on)
Toy
Collar

It's up to you what you put in, but that should give you some ideas. Obviously some are a must, others optional. Certainly the paperwork/advice and food are essential.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I get my puppy packs through Royal Canin as I am a member of their breeders club, but then I add my own bit's to it, like toys puppy pads etc etc..
My friend puts in a puppy pad that has been pee'd (only 1 pee) on by the puppy so that when it gets to its new home it has that smell to remind it where it should be going for a pee, and form the feed back she has had of ne owners it works a treat.

take care

Sarah


----------



## shirstella (Nov 7, 2008)

I get my puppy packs from eukanuba as i am a member of their club, i also add my own things when pups go to a new home such as a blanket, toy and any food that they are being fed at the time


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I believe this was an accidental mating and a one off, so I don't think the breeder will be eligible for membership to the clubs to obtain the puppy packs that most food manufacturers supply.


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

When we got holly we were given a puppy pack. 
It just contained some of the food that she was eating and nothing else!

It turned out that she had an intolerance to the food that she was on so wasn't much use!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i've made a mini puppy pack  I intend to breed dogs when i'm older so this is all helpful.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

pets at home sometimes have nice ones in and very reasonably priced too.


----------



## scoobythedog (Oct 12, 2011)

I got my puppy pack from Rex Pet Supplies
If you email them what you want they'll create a custom puppy pack for you. I just bought the standard pack though as it was great value for money and included free delivery!


----------



## Puppypax (Oct 28, 2012)

PuppyPax have put together puppy packs to help new to be puppy owners get started. We try within each pack to explain why we have chosen the products we have and why it is important for the puppy owner to start out with these items. 

We have put the puppy packs together in a logical way so that you can choose which packs matter to you, a bit like pix and mix. For example you could choose a basic pack + playtime pack + training pack or you could choose all the packs. Within each pack we have made it possible to personalise according to your taste and puppy size.

We hope you enjoy putting together your puppy packs and if you need any help please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

In mine I put.

Malamute history, breed standard, socialising, breed traits, training and general care.
Contract. 
Pedigree cert. 
Registration papers. 
Vaccination card. 
Microchip record. 
One weeks supply of frozen raw food. 
Diet sheet - increasing to adult requirement. 
BARF information booklet. 
Bloat information sheet. 
Poisons, plants, grapes, raisins etc. 
Obstruction information booklet. (Common in Mals)
Flea & worming information. 
Toy. 
Blanket from dams/litter bed. 
New home card with pups paw print. 
Card with e mail add, mobile and landline phone no's. 
ID tag with new owner details. 
Health test results appear on pups reg docs, in my case transfer docs. 

Think that's all I put in and my printer was invaluable. Any plans on what breed you may decide?


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

When we got our new pup we got a bag of things. They included the obvious- pet passport, contract, pedigree, but we really appreciated the blanket with Mum's scent, his favourite treats, his favourite toys, and a bag of the food he had been raised on.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hee hee this is an old thread!

These "pups" are very nearly 4yrs old (just under a months time eeekk!) and pain in the butts


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> Hee hee this is an old thread!
> 
> These "pups" are very nearly 4yrs old (just under a months time eeekk!) and pain in the butts


 oh well may have helped someone else!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Luz said:


> oh well may have helped someone else!


oh yes defo, should be a sticky on them really i think 

its nice to read these tho as it took me back to waiting to pick zeb up and all the wondering what he was going to be like back


----------



## jamielou (Jan 29, 2013)

Breed information
Bowl
2 new toys
One old toy
A blanket with the Mothers scent on it


----------



## katie1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,

There are some great puppy packs on Welcome | PAWS Pet Packs for only £39.99 which include everything that you would need for your new puppy. I bought one for my new puppy not long ago and its great, theres loads of stuff in there!


----------

